# Aurora Power Packs - Clean Power?



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
How clean is the power created by the old, original Aurora power packs; the large rectangular 18v-22v versions from back in the Thunderjet days?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The main problem with them is the lack of amps they produce. If you're running modified cars or reduced ohm armatures/hot armatures, the performance of the cars suffers greatly. I found that these cars get very hot.

Some people will wire one power supply per lane if they are racing. And that is for cars that are basicly stock out of the package.

I have one of these power supplies and I use it for run sanding tires on my JL/AW Tuff Ones Thunderjets. Randy.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a four lane track set up with one 20v power pack per lane, along with a fifth power pack to power the electric lap counter. I plan to use only T-Jets and AFX style cars as this is Aurora MM and old style AFX track which, from my experiance here, is really bad when used with magnet cars like Tyco, Tomy and Lifelike. The T-Jets and AFX don't seem to mind it as much.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Back in the early 80s, I ran on a four lane powered by one pack per lane. I never noticed any issues with this but that track only saw stock G+ cars as the hottest cars to hit the track.

I saw something one time where some website talked about the power pack's problem of inconsistency in providing DC current. It was up and down greatly compared to a dedicated supply similar to Trakmate or any of the others that some folks use. 

I suppose it comes down to one of those "to each his own" type of deals.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*You other guys are thinking of wall warts perhaps?*

While those old metal transformers do not have filtering, they actually ARE better than the wall warts of today. I have one like yours and I believe the output actually says 7 amps output. Even if it's Volt Amps it is still higher capacity than a wall wart.

-Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is a little lesson in the cheap methods wall packs use to convert AC current to DC. Basically speaking, in order for a power supply to give "clean" power it needs full wave rectification and large capacitors. You also need a voltage regulator. Wall packs merely cut off the lower wave of AC, which gives a pulsing or "ripple".

http://www.eleinmec.com/article.asp?18


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Hi Guys,
> How clean is the power created by the old, original Aurora power packs; the large rectangular 18v-22v versions from back in the Thunderjet days?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


Not very clean at all about like a 10 year old coming home from the swamp hole  

Roger Corrie


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Any power pack has to be at least half-rectified, correct? I would guess if the bottom half of the wave got through the car would do nothing but stay in one spot as it would keep getting power first going one way and then an equal amount going the other direction. Correct?

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My Atlas/Lionel 2-lane uses one Aurora 22v pack per lane. I run primarily pancake cars, and occasionally turn a few laps with a stock magnet car just for kicks. never had problems, except that these old things eventually quit and then I have to fish another one out of the box (I have a reserve supply of about 10 of them). The ones on there now have been working fine for the last 4 years or so...

--rick


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

How many amps _DOES_ a Tomy wall pack actually produce? 

I've also read elsewhere where some guys have run 2 packs per lane in parallel, in order to add to the total amps per lane. But they made no mention of the amperage this produced (and have not responded to my inquiry) Wouldn't this also add to the amount of voltage being fed to the track and be harmful to the car's motors?? 

I apologize for my ignorance. I am just starting out in the hobby. Beyond knowing where to find the outlets around my house, most things having to do with electricity are a complete mystery to me.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Any power pack has to be at least half-rectified, correct? I would guess if the bottom half of the wave got through the car would do nothing but stay in one spot as it would keep getting power first going one way and then an equal amount going the other direction. Correct?
> 
> Joe


It would turn into a vibrator


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

rudykizuty said:


> How many amps _DOES_ a Tomy wall pack actually produce?
> 
> I've also read elsewhere where some guys have run 2 packs per lane in parallel, in order to add to the total amps per lane. But they made no mention of the amperage this produced (and have not responded to my inquiry) Wouldn't this also add to the amount of voltage being fed to the track and be harmful to the car's motors??
> 
> I apologize for my ignorance. I am just starting out in the hobby. Beyond knowing where to find the outlets around my house, most things having to do with electricity are a complete mystery to me.


To figure out the amperage all you do is divide va (volt amps) by the number of vdc (volts direct current). For example a Tyco X2 high perf pack has 6.3va and 21.8vdc gives .289 amps. 

Hooking up packs in parallel will will increase the amps but not change the volts. Hooking them in series will increase volts but not change the amps.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay.....on to my next dumb question. Just want to be sure I get it. 

Would 2 packs feeding a single lane be "in parallel"? Or is that "in series"?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Since you want to increase amps you want to do the packs in parallel. I am pretty sure Tomy marks their power cords. Tyco usually has a red stripe to mark the + or- I don't remember which. You want to clip the power cords about 6" from the track connection (if you reuse the connector) or less if you aren't. Put both + together and both- together. Hook the track connector on and you are good to go.

Don't forget to isolate the lanes.


----------

